

About Theatrical Distribution - fallentimes
http://ihopetheyservebeerinhell.com/archives/how_distributio.html

======
philwelch
You'd think there'd be a bigger push to all-digital theaters just so the
distribution costs would go down.

~~~
joezydeco
Digital projection systems are paid for by the theater owners, not the
distributor. Then it becomes a chicken-and-egg problem.

Theaters won't install the expensive systems if there's no content to show on
them, and the actual demand from filmgoers is still an unknown (i.e. does the
improved quality and increase in available screens bring in more box office
revenue?)

Filmmakers won't go through the trouble of digitizing and sending out the
films digitally if there are no theaters to show it.

~~~
philwelch
Yeah but sending digital data is so fucking cheap that they'd digitize it for
maybe the first 100 screens in the country, right?

It may be a wise investment for distributors to just buy the damn digital
projectors for the theaters. It's expensive but they'll amortize the
distribution costs over time.

